# Canon EOS M50 Mark II information leaks out ahead of the official announcement



## Canon Rumors Guy (Oct 13, 2020)

> It looks like my previous specifications rumor for the EOS M50 Mark II turned out to be incorrect, let’s hope those specifications are for the second rumored EOS M system camera coming at a later date.
> Below is some Google Translated information from Canon marketing material about the upcoming Canon EOS M50 Mark II.
> *Canon EOS M50 Mark II Information* (Google Translated):
> *Despite being an entry model, it is possible to shoot high-quality still images and videos.*
> ...



Continue reading...


----------



## Mark3794 (Oct 13, 2020)

Basically a firmware update


----------



## bbasiaga (Oct 13, 2020)

So is the 4k still cropped? It does not say that. That would be a big upgrade for some folks. 

Better AF, tracking, better AF in video. Seems like a reasonable upgrade for a MKII. May perform like the R6s little brother? 

This spec list also makes more sense for the price point we think this should land at. 

-Brian


----------



## marathonman (Oct 13, 2020)

Canon Rumors *******.


----------



## Andy Westwood (Oct 13, 2020)

Not much of an update then! This doesn't say a lot for the M-Series going forward  At least it should be cheap!

I hope there is an M5 II soon and spec will be better on that model, as you'd expect.


----------



## eosuser1234 (Oct 13, 2020)

yeah should be renamed M50 Mark I.III


----------



## Maximilian (Oct 13, 2020)

Although a little bit disapointing some more reasonable specs and features for a M50 Mk II.

When I read those previouse specs my initial thought was that they interchanged with the specs of a M5 Mk II.


----------



## padam (Oct 13, 2020)

Same miniscule updates (like Eye tracking) as the 250D (also known as 200D Mark II) with better Instagram support...

I guess that means the pricing stays the same, which ensures that it sells.


----------



## Woody (Oct 13, 2020)

Great. Canon just helped me save some money.


----------



## Bahrd (Oct 13, 2020)

eosuser1234 said:


> yeah should be renamed M50 Mark I.III


Mark I.I - it looks like II...


----------



## Chaitanya (Oct 13, 2020)

This better come below M6 mark II if these specifications are true. Will continue with current dslr till it dies out.


----------



## KristinnKr (Oct 13, 2020)

If this camera really comes to the market without DPAF II, old sensor, etc. I'd say it's a complete joke, barely an upgrade at all.


----------



## Swerky (Oct 13, 2020)

Yeah. I thought those previous rumours were too good with the M6 Mark II around.


----------



## BroderLund (Oct 13, 2020)

Pass from me. Partly specs, partly lack of lenses.


----------



## blackcoffee17 (Oct 13, 2020)

This reminds me of the 650D to 700D upgrade where they changed the texture of the mode dial and added some small software tweaks


----------



## jam05 (Oct 13, 2020)

With exception to the EVF, these are all firmware and programming functions. Not hardware unless they changed out the LCD.


----------



## hyt (Oct 13, 2020)

Well this made my decision to not upgrade my M50 to the Mk II *very* easy


----------



## sobrien (Oct 13, 2020)

Wonder if they have introduced Fv mode and a second dial or other clever way of implementing that?

I might still consider it if they have, but it is starting to sound like a pass for me I’m afraid.


----------



## nchoh (Oct 13, 2020)

Being the bottom of Canon's mirrorless offerings, I guess it designed to sell lots at a cheap price?


----------



## SteveC (Oct 13, 2020)

This makes more sense.

It does mean Canon won't sell me another M50, but that is actually not unexpected; from what I've seen a lot of people skip every other mark number, and I guess I'm going to turn out to be one of them. The old M50 is basically a backup/second to my M6-II anyway; if it was my primary APS-C camera then my attitude might be a bit different.


----------



## reisi007 (Oct 13, 2020)

Not bad, but not enough.... I mean it adresses all points expect of IBIS for me. I would like animal tracking AF.... So I keep standing erm... waitng


----------



## blackcoffee17 (Oct 13, 2020)

nchoh said:


> Being the bottom of Canon's mirrorless offerings, I guess it designed to sell lots at a cheap price?



Well, the bottom would be the M100. I really expected at least full width 4K with dual pixel AF. Disappointing.


----------



## mpb001 (Oct 13, 2020)

This doesn’t look like much to rave about. It seems like a M5 II might be worth waiting for if it even comes true. If not, the M6 Ii is probably the best there will be in terms of an M series camera.


----------



## geffy (Oct 13, 2020)

Poor, I use two of these for their size and I see no reason here to upgrade, great cameras but really ibis and or 30 meg was an expectation and digic 10


----------



## mikedidi46 (Oct 13, 2020)

I guess I'll save my money and invest in the R6 or the EOS RP


----------



## nchoh (Oct 13, 2020)

Being that the M50 is the bottom of the line conventional* form mirrorless, they hope to sell lots of them cheap?

*M100 is a compact form without an EVF and a minimal number of dials. It's like a point and shoot but with interchangeable lenses. I would consider more of a specialty camera.


----------



## idahobill (Oct 13, 2020)

Canon is introducing a new M50, 3 1/2 years later, with the same sensor, same DIGIC, and same FPS? What a mistake. Canon should watch the Apple presentation later today. That is what they are competing against with these cameras.


----------



## tigers media (Oct 13, 2020)

they just dropped the price of m50 down to 870 aud , why would you buy this surely its a mistake terrible murial!


----------



## canonnews (Oct 13, 2020)

blackcoffee17 said:


> Well, the bottom would be the M100. I really expected at least full width 4K with dual pixel AF. Disappointing.


i'm curious - how do you know it wont' have that. it does say AF during video.


----------



## nchoh (Oct 13, 2020)

idahobill said:


> Canon is introducing a new M50, 3 1/2 years later, with the same sensor, same DIGIC, and same FPS? What a mistake. Canon should watch the Apple presentation later today. That is what they are competing against with these cameras.



Camera sales are down across the board for all camera brands. Furthermore, the number of phones sold is 100 X more than cameras which means economies of scale. While Apple can redesign new components for each new version of the phone, camera companies simply cannot, be it Canon, Nikon, Fuji or Sony. Reusing components is one way of achieving economies of scale.


----------



## canonnews (Oct 13, 2020)

geffy said:


> Poor, I use two of these for their size and I see no reason here to upgrade, great cameras but really ibis and or 30 meg was an expectation and digic 10


there was no chance it was getting that in a sub $700 camera.


----------



## jhaynes (Oct 13, 2020)

The most interesting thing about these specifications is that indirectly they seem to confirm that there is a second higher specification (and price), M series in the pipeline, the much rumoured M5 MkII or M7 as it has been dubbed. The existing M50 is Canon's best selling mirrorless camera to date and in part because it is very competively priced so this MkII version is slotting into the same market segment with 'improvements' significant to encourage upgraders and new customers but no more. This indicates that there will be an all singing and dancing higher spec camera which will be at a much higher price point in the market.


----------



## blackcoffee17 (Oct 13, 2020)

canonnews said:


> i'm curious - how do you know it wont' have that. it does say AF during video.



I don't expect it but hope i'm wrong. Even the M50 has AF during 4K, just crappy contrast based.


----------



## rjthestarboy (Oct 13, 2020)

brooo what are those specs its literally the same as the OG m50. WTH canon


----------



## vangelismm (Oct 13, 2020)

canonnews said:


> there was no chance it was getting that in a sub $700 camera.



What you would suggest as upgrade to M50 and under 700,00? 
The way you talk, the M50 is a perfect camera impossible to be upgraded under 700,00.


----------



## Bahrd (Oct 13, 2020)

vangelismm said:


> What you would suggest as upgrade to M50 and under 700,00?
> The way you talk, the M50 is a perfect camera impossible to be upgraded under 700,00.


A smarter AF, a sensor-wide 4k, together with, perhaps, a discounted 22mm will be sufficient to maintain the current market position, I suppose?


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 13, 2020)

Canon typically comes out with minor upgrades to entry level cameras almost every year. They are marketing to big box buyers who want the latest model and typically are not experts at digging into specifications. Other manufacturers do the same. The bigger upgrades are 3-5 years apart.


----------



## AprilForever (Oct 13, 2020)

Will stay with my 7d mk ii. When it dies, I will buy another 7d mk ii off keh. When it dies, I will buy another 7d mk ii off keh. 

Want my money, Canon? Make a 7d mk III. Or, i guess a 7r.


----------



## mb66energy (Oct 13, 2020)

Reads like some bad translation of M50 specs after a firmware update ... looking forward to the official specs !


----------



## canonnews (Oct 13, 2020)

vangelismm said:


> What you would suggest as upgrade to M50 and under 700,00?
> The way you talk, the M50 is a perfect camera impossible to be upgraded under 700,00.



Did I? Can't say I did .. but dial back the judgement a bit from 11 

Canon rarely raises prices of it's entry level cameras - canon competes in this segment on *PRICE*. They always have. So if the M50 was sub $700, there's a good chance the M50 Mark II would be sub $700. See how that works?

I've mentioned this before: The M50 sold well because it was pretty: "pretty good" "pretty cheap" "pretty small" "pretty light"

Secondly, there's certainly room for improvement around video - none of that needs or really wants the 32MP sensor, since oversampling from 32MP is a pain in the ass. Whether this has it or not remains to be seen.

There was little stuff that should be fixed from the M50. The awkward silent shooting, eyeAF in all modes, lack of DPAF in 4K and so on that didn't require a full blown revamp. there was a ton of other gotchas as well. I think even bulb mode was a bit fussy and awkward.

Finally .. even though it's competition has increased, outside of perhaps video and fps (which Canon can talk fast and say it's 10FPS), the competition in this price range isn't much better. So why would canon toss the kitchen sink into it. also with increased competition, canon usually again, competes on price in this segment, see point A.

At times Canon history has refreshed an entry level model to simply .. refresh an entry level camera model. newer cameras sell better than older cameras.

And finally - all we have is high level verbage (that is machine translated from Japanese) on the M50 Mark II - we don't know if they improved AF sensitivity, DPAF during 4K, full width 4K,etc.

and btw, you replied to me commenting to someone else that wanted a 32.5MP sensor and IBIS .. for again under $700. That's simply unrealistic. 

so when you consider all that, tell me.. what would you have expected.


----------



## Chris_Seattle (Oct 13, 2020)

Just give me an M6 Mii with a built in EVF and I’ll be happy. I don’t care what you call it.


----------



## Tangent (Oct 13, 2020)

jhaynes said:


> The most interesting thing about these specifications is that indirectly they seem to confirm that there is a second higher specification (and price), M series in the pipeline, the much rumoured M5 MkII or M7 as it has been dubbed. The existing M50 is Canon's best selling mirrorless camera to date and in part because it is very competively priced so this MkII version is slotting into the same market segment with 'improvements' significant to encourage upgraders and new customers but no more. This indicates that there will be an all singing and dancing higher spec camera which will be at a much higher price point in the market.



I hope you're right, but it could also indicate that Canon is releasing a minor upgrade to the M50 as a cash cow while it sunsets the M and shifts all significant new development effort to the RF mount.


----------



## canonnews (Oct 13, 2020)

Chris_Seattle said:


> Just give me an M6 Mii with a built in EVF and I’ll be happy. I don’t care what you call it.


me too. i could effectively replace two cameras with that one.


----------



## nchoh (Oct 13, 2020)

Tangent said:


> I hope you're right, but it could also indicate that Canon is releasing a minor upgrade to the M50 as a cash cow while it sunsets the M and shifts all significant new development effort to the RF mount.



Canon will have a bottom end model that sells by the boat loads... so if they can pull it off selling a bottom R model with affordable lenses to boot, that would be great. But I think that will take quite some time before they sell off existing stock of M lenses and start releasing a stable of affordable R lenses.


----------



## vangelismm (Oct 13, 2020)

canonnews said:


> Did I? Can't say I did .. but dial back the judgement a bit from 11
> 
> Canon rarely raises prices of it's entry level cameras - canon competes in this segment on *PRICE*. They always have. So if the M50 was sub $700, there's a good chance the M50 Mark II would be sub $700. See how that works?
> 
> ...



As a Canon M50 user, i have my wishlist.
This pseudo M5 feature list was too good...

But i would like to read about realistic features, in special from you, since you run a website.

I understood your 700,00 price logic since the beginning, from the others topics about this rumors, but you never told what to expect.

I apologize my rudeness, i mean no offense to your person.


----------



## exige24 (Oct 13, 2020)

Yeah, that's a big yawn from me.


----------



## scyrene (Oct 13, 2020)

canonnews said:


> there was no chance it was getting that in a sub $700 camera.



You called it on previous threads, kudos.


----------



## Ale_F (Oct 13, 2020)

Vertical video... the evil.

Since instagram sell vlog cameras, canon do it.


----------



## idahobill (Oct 13, 2020)

Canon generally upgrades all their cameras to the next generation of sensors over time. The 32 MB sensor has been out for over a year. Given the 3 1/2 year update cycle for the M50, I'm surprised they didn't didn't go with the newer sensor. We will see what will happen, but my guess is that the M50 mk.2 will not sell nearly as well with these specs. Adding the newer sensor with DPAF in 4k, and bumping the FPS above the current camera would likely have been enough to sell many M50 mk.2's - this seems like a miss to me. 
Like someone else wrote, when I read the article I thought it was a mistake because it has almost the exact same specs as the original M50.


----------



## dwarven (Oct 13, 2020)

How well do EF lenses work on M bodies?


----------



## Bob Howland (Oct 13, 2020)

dwarven said:


> How well do EF lenses work on M bodies?


Very well


----------



## nchoh (Oct 13, 2020)

idahobill said:


> Canon generally upgrades all their cameras to the next generation of sensors over time. The 32 MB sensor has been out for over a year. Given the 3 1/2 year update cycle for the M50, I'm surprised they didn't didn't go with the newer sensor. We will see what will happen, but my guess is that the M50 mk.2 will not sell nearly as well with these specs. Adding the newer sensor with DPAF in 4k, and bumping the FPS above the current camera would likely have been enough to sell many M50 mk.2's - this seems like a miss to me.
> Like someone else wrote, when I read the article I thought it was a mistake because it has almost the exact same specs as the original M50.



The delay in upgrading the sensor is likely due to the falling number of units sold. Canon needs to achieve some kind of economies of scale. Sensors are cut from wafers and the production process has some serious fixed costs, so there is a lot of accurate forecasting and planning that is required. Going forward, the camera market will be brutal. Oly is out. Who's next? Nikon?


----------



## Etienne (Oct 13, 2020)

I'd like a M5 mkII, and pull out all the stops, price it as need be.
Even if I use it only with the wonderful little 32mm f/1.4 it will be worth it.
But I also have the lovely 11-22, 22 f/2, and a 12mm f/2.
There are enough nice little lenses available to make a top of the line M body very appealing. Especially as a travel kit.


----------



## geffy (Oct 13, 2020)

canonnews said:


> Did I? Can't say I did .. but dial back the judgement a bit from 11
> 
> Canon rarely raises prices of it's entry level cameras - canon competes in this segment on *PRICE*. They always have. So if the M50 was sub $700, there's a good chance the M50 Mark II would be sub $700. See how that works?
> 
> ...


I think my point is I expected one or the other to justify an upgrade to what should have been a new camera, it is simply shocking given the expectations of this release, no one said it had to be cheap it could have been the saviour of the M mount where as we now have to hope there is an m5 that delivers


----------



## Skux (Oct 14, 2020)

My hype bubble just burst lol. Looks like I'll be holding on to my M6 Mark II.


----------



## canonnews (Oct 14, 2020)

Etienne said:


> I'd like a M5 mkII, and pull out all the stops, price it as need be.
> Even if I use it only with the wonderful little 32mm f/1.4 it will be worth it.
> But I also have the lovely 11-22, 22 f/2, and a 12mm f/2.
> There are enough nice little lenses available to make a top of the line M body very appealing. Especially as a travel kit.


Me too. Right now I have an M5 and an M6 II and I find always having to have two cameras undesirable.


----------



## canonnews (Oct 14, 2020)

vangelismm said:


> As a Canon M50 user, i have my wishlist.
> This pseudo M5 feature list was too good...
> 
> But i would like to read about realistic features, in special from you, since you run a website.
> ...



nothing rude about it 

basically, I simply thought it was going to be an update on the M50. some improvements but nothing earth shattering.









Canon M50 Mark II coming


We have our first confirmation of the Canon EOS M50 Mark II is going to make it's arrival soon, as Nokishita has stated that the M50 Mark II has been added to Canon's product list. This usually means that the release will be fairly soon. I suspect the camera will be as suggested before; 24...



www.canonnews.com





Canon's Mark nn camera bodies are usually iterative in nature. Frankly, I do have to admit, it got less than what I thought it would.

In my own opinion I thought it should have something around this though (my own personal feel on what would be a home run hit).
- newly developed 24MP sensor
- 10 fps with AF
- 4K30p full width lineskipped. 5K downsampled with crop 4k30p and 1.5x crop 4K modes
- headphone / mic jack

but part of me even with just that thought it was "too good" for 700, and also too good when compared to the M6 Mark II. We also don't know. If canon has plans for a M5 Mark II maybe in feb 2021, it could very well be they want seperation. it's always hard to judge because we don't have the full picture.

I thought the 32MP sensor rumor was odd, and I questioned the high end specs - I think we still may see an M with that, just not a M50 Mark II.


----------



## Czardoom (Oct 14, 2020)

I find it interesting that the vast majority of Canon Rumors members seem to have a totally different view of what the target consumer for the M series cameras is - compared to Canon's view - and I think the actual reality. This is the entry-level mirrorless version of the Rebel. The target consumer for the Rebel does not upgrade with each generation - probably not with every other generation. The target market is for folks who have no DSLR or ILC, or those who have a Rebel for 6 to 8 years and need a new camera. And also those who may have a bigger camera and are looking for something small and light to more conveniently carry around. Maybe a new camera for their teenagers who might be interested in photography or someone starting to vlog. The target consumer is someone who might go into Best Buy and ask to see the newest, cheapest Canon camera. They won't compare it to the Mark I, or care about how it differs or improves upon the previous model. I might buy one if I decide to add a tiny camera to my kit. I won't care that it is a minor upgrade. All I will care about it is is it worth the price. It probably will be.


----------



## Canfan (Oct 14, 2020)

Mark3794 said:


> Basically a firmware update




Funny but so true!


----------



## idahobill (Oct 14, 2020)

Canon usually moves the Rebel line sensor to the d line in the next generation. This isn’t going to move the needle for Canon. Fine camera and it takes good pictures, but hard to tempt anyone to purchase if they already have a camera with Canon’s 24 MP sensor. That sensor has been around a long time and been in a lot of cameras. Canon better get the M5 mk2 out quickly. The reaction in this forum will mirror the reviewers too.


----------



## tataylino (Oct 14, 2020)

Same Digic 8 processor and same 24MP sensor. Basically it is just a firmware update. Thank you canon! I just saved money by not upgrading to M50 II.


----------



## Berowne (Oct 14, 2020)

Here is the official announcement: 
Introducing the Canon EOS M50 Mark II with Jon Lorentz


----------



## 1D4 (Oct 14, 2020)

canonnews said:


> Did I? Can't say I did .. but dial back the judgement a bit from 11
> 
> Canon rarely raises prices of it's entry level cameras - canon competes in this segment on *PRICE*. They always have. So if the M50 was sub $700, there's a good chance the M50 Mark II would be sub $700. See how that works?
> 
> ...



Looks like the price is $599 in the US.


----------



## -pekr- (Oct 14, 2020)

Canon knows what they are doing ... bla bla bla .... wafers expensive ... bla bla bla ... economies of scale ... bla bla bla. I can tell you - after the 6DII release, Canon apparently wants to get bitching of reviewers to the next level.


----------



## sobrien (Oct 14, 2020)

Berowne said:


> Here is the official announcement:
> Introducing the Canon EOS M50 Mark II with Jon Lorentz



Body looks identical. No Fv mode. I honestly expected that to feature on every new Canon camera. Basically as everyone has said this feels like a firmware update adding eye AF in AI Servo.

Will be interesting to see if it at least added min shutter speed with auto ISO. Surely they could not have left that out again?!

Surely?!?!


----------



## idahobill (Oct 14, 2020)

So the new M50 doesn’t even have dual pixel AF in 4K, and still has the same 1.5 crop factor? Canon updated the best selling camera in the world after almost 4 years and only added better eye detection. That’s it. This isn’t just another camera - the M50 has been the best selling camera in Japan and on Amazon USA for a long time. The comments on YouTube to the official Canon USA video are justifiably brutal. I’m very surprised and equally disappointed by this release. I’m a Canon user for 30 years and this release as much as any just makes me question the company’s direction.


----------



## blackcoffee17 (Oct 14, 2020)

Seriously, this is a ridiculous and pointless update. Well, i guess they can sell it again at the original price.
Tells a lot about the future of the M system. Not a single lens in a full year and one firmware update.

They could have had the best vlogging camera on the market by just adding dual pixel to 4K and no crop. All Youtube would have recommended this camera.
I really don't get their thinking.


----------



## mb66energy (Oct 14, 2020)

idahobill said:


> So the new M50 doesn’t even have dual pixel AF in 4K, and still has the same 1.5 crop factor? Canon updated the best selling camera in the world after almost 4 years and only added better eye detection. That’s it. This isn’t just another camera - the M50 has been the best selling camera in Japan and on Amazon USA for a long time. The comments on YouTube to the official Canon USA video are justifiably brutal. I’m very surprised and equally disappointed by this release. I’m a Canon user for 30 years and this release as much as any just makes me question the company’s direction.


This update (not upgrade) seems like a joke. Clean HDMI output, better eye AF, vertical video and maybe direct streaming should be possible as firmware upgrade and it would have been a good move by Canon to offer a firmware upgrade for maybe 49 bucks ($ or €) - but maybe this is not how economics works. Make things incompatible, urge users to buy new stuff is in our current system necessary.

On the other hand: Canon helped me a lot by making most of its stuff (EF lenses) really usable over a long time and with really exciting new camera bodies. Just bought the EF-S 15-85 2nd hand - to create a good and flexible video camera consisting of an M50 + that 5.5x zoom + a diy Mid Side microphone for flexible stereo recording.


----------



## mb66energy (Oct 14, 2020)

blackcoffee17 said:


> Seriously, this is a ridiculous and pointless update. Well, i guess they can sell it again at the original price.
> *Tells a lot about the future of the M system.* Not a single lens in a full year and one firmware update.


M50 mark ii is MEH, but it tells me that there is a chance for a beafier (beafier inside) more video oriented
M camera with IBIS, non-cropped 4k with DPAF in most modes and more controls ...


----------



## Skux (Oct 14, 2020)

Just buy the original M50 and rotate your videos 90 degrees in Premiere. This is a total letdown and an extraordinarily cynical move from Canon to sell what amounts to a firmware update as a new camera model.


----------



## geffy (Oct 14, 2020)

idahobill said:


> Canon usually moves the Rebel line sensor to the d line in the next generation. This isn’t going to move the needle for Canon. Fine camera and it takes good pictures, but hard to tempt anyone to purchase if they already have a camera with Canon’s 24 MP sensor. That sensor has been around a long time and been in a lot of cameras. Canon better get the M5 mk2 out quickly. The reaction in this forum will mirror the reviewers too.


unless you are an ambassador, and like handbags


----------



## Roby Davis (Oct 14, 2020)

I have to eat my words. I really thought I was going to pre order this camera no matter what. This is pretty disappointing, the m6 MKII would be the perfect camera if it had a built in viewfinder (the external one is crap) and a proper flip screen. I really regret selling my Canon m50 (mark i) now. 

How did Canon screw this up so bad?


----------



## Bob Howland (Oct 14, 2020)

blackcoffee17 said:


> I really don't get their thinking.


How about this? Do an upgrade with the absolute minimum of non-recurring expenses (i.e., engineering costs) but don't expect a lot of people to upgrade. Low cost, low benefit.

If they really want to pitch it as a vlogger's camera, they really need to introduce a 15 f/2 lens. Actually, they needed to introduce it about 2 years ago.


----------



## reef58 (Oct 14, 2020)

I am not defending this as it seems like a firmware update to me, but some percentage(may be small) will upgrade to the MarkII. People who were going to buy a MarkI can buy the MarkII instead for the same price. They sell a few more units than they would without the upgrade.


----------



## freejay (Oct 14, 2020)

I think they were busy elsewhere (R5/6/1)... 

But for me this is a good thing: As a M6 II owner I'm not annoyed that the M50 II surpasses the M6 II and hope remains for an M5 II with higher specs.


----------



## mb66energy (Oct 14, 2020)

Roby Davis said:


> I have to eat my words. I really thought I was going to pre order this camera no matter what. This is pretty disappointing, the m6 MKII would be the perfect camera if it had a built in viewfinder (the external one is crap) and a proper flip screen. I really regret selling my Canon m50 (mark i) now.
> 
> *How did Canon screw this up so bad?*



Market segmentation? A M50 mark ii with full sensor 4k, DPAF in all relevant modes would have been a reason not to buy C70 for me for the next 2 or 3 years as someone who plans to go into video. So C70 stays interesting if I do video in a more profound way (audio subsystem and up to 10 stops built-in ND filters is a big plus).

In the end maybe I will stay with what I have, the M50 and the RP and lots of cheap but great EF(-S) lenses and the 22 / 32 mm EF-M lenses.


----------



## geffy (Oct 14, 2020)

reef58 said:


> I am not defending this as it seems like a firmware update to me, but some percentage(may be small) will upgrade to the MarkII. People who were going to buy a MarkI can buy the MarkII instead for the same price. They sell a few more units than they would without the upgrade.


I think the only people that will upgrade from the mark 1 will be those with an insurance claim


----------



## SaP34US (Oct 14, 2020)

Does DPAF work in 4k and it the 4k is uncropped isn't it?


----------



## SteveC (Oct 14, 2020)

geffy said:


> I think the only people that will upgrade from the mark 1 will be those with an insurance claim



Ironically, that's how I moved from a Rebel T3 to a Rebel T6i...though I did have to kick in another $150.


----------

